# Отличия школ или



## Sergey_Semenov (26 Апр 2014)

Приветствую всех почитателей баяна, аккордеона.

В последнее время народ бурно обсуждает некоторые "актуальные" темы. Так что, наверное, я не вовремя лезу со своим вопросом. Но, всё-таки, не претендуя на актуальность, позвольте поинтересоваться. Чем на Ваш взгляд отличаются исполнения музыкантов прошедших разные школы? В первую очередь я имею ввиду консерватории и другие высшие учебные заведения.

Попробую кратко изложить откуда возник мой вопрос. Слушая многократно записи представителей разных школ, начинаешь улавливать некоторые отличия Гнесинских музыкантов от скажем Питерских, или Киевских от Саратовских и т.д.. Называю лишь для примера, ни в коей мере не подрузамевая, что другие не имеют своих особенностей. Хотелось бы услышать от людей, которые закончили музыкальные учреждения. Какие особенности на Ваш взгляд присущи той или иной школе? В чём самобытность разных школ?

Благодарю всех кто поделится своим мнением или наблюдением.


----------



## Павлов (26 Апр 2014)

А вы видели вот эту тему? Баянные школы - в чем отличие

Определенных отличий и закономерностей в отличиях(если они и присутствуют) нет. Отличия носят случайный и стихийный характер.


Под "школой" у баянистов подразумевается не какие то особенности музыкального подхода к исполнительству,как у академистов, а просто группа исполнителей, относящихся географически к тому или иному городу.

Это такая присказка, когда например кто нибудь неплохо выступил, и о нем говорят, : "Это. ...-ская баянная школа!" 
Дескать, знай наших! Что и у нас есть те, кто хорошо умеет играть.


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Под "школой" у баянистов подразумевается не какие то особенности музыкального подхода к исполнительству,как у академистов, а просто группа исполнителей, относящихся географически к тому или иному городу.
> 
> Это такая присказка, когда например кто нибудь неплохо выступил, и о нем говорят, : "Это. ...-ская баянная школа!"
> Дескать, знай наших! Что и у нас есть те, кто хорошо умеет играть.



Что ж Вы так баянистов не любите? Или в глубоком детстве Вас "человек с баяном" (ну или с аккордеоном) сильно напугал и Вы до сих пор мстите им: 
- лишаете преемственности в исполнительском искусстве
- лишаете возможности играть с удобной аппликатурой
- отнимаете 8-10 регистров
- отнимаете репертуар (видно тот самый черный человек из детства играл Вам "смурь")

Музыкант - это не столько конкретный инструмент, это некий культурный уровень, умение слышать, воспринимать , чувствовать и доносить свои чувства. Почему же "академисты" могу, а баянисты, по-вашему, нет?


----------



## Павлов (26 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Музыкант - это не столько конкретный инструмент, это некий культурный уровень, умение слышать, воспринимать , чувствовать и доносить свои чувства. Почему же "академисты" могу, а баянисты, по-вашему, нет?


У народников же все сводится к тому, что бы "сыграть с душой".
А академисты тем временем бьются над штрихами и фразировкой, причем разной для каждого композитора :biggrin:


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> У народников же все сводится к тому, что бы "сыграть с душой".
> А академисты тем временем бьются над штрихами и фразировкой, причем разной для каждого композитора



Так по-вашему у народников нет штрихов, фразировки?! А у академистов нет "души"?!

Может в пединститутах и не очень заботятся о штрихах: ну попал по кнопке и смог ее удержать примерно столько, сколько надо, но в приличных учебных заведениях (конса таки), думаю, работа со штрихом является стандартом де-факто. А если Вы их реально не слышите в исполнениях баянистов штриха и фразировки, то может с высшим образованием Вы промахнулись?


----------



## Павлов (26 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Так по-вашему у народников нет штрихов, фразировки?!


Есть, но понимание и владение штрихами и фразировкой народниками существенно отличается от того же у академистов.
vev писал:


> А у академистов нет "души"?!


 Это вы сказали. 
Многое из классики не сыграть без владения особенностями артикуляции,штрихов, и тд конкретного композитора. 
В классике на "душе "выехать не получится, дорогой vev 

vev писал:


> думаю, работа со штрихом является стандартом де-факто.


у народников и академистов эта работа различается в корне. Видно, что вы общаетесь в основном с народниками, раз не знаете таких простых вещей.
vev писал:


> А если Вы их реально не слышите в исполнениях баянистов штриха и фразировки, то может с высшим образованием Вы промахнулись?


Дело не слышании. А в том, что народники суются играть классику не зная академических принципов работы и исполнения классики.
Получается псевдо-классика, с народным налетом


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> А в том, что народники суются играть классику не зная академических принципов работы и исполнения классики.


Откройте нам глаза! Что же такое "академические принципы", которые так непостижимы народникам?!

Кстати, про классику. А кто Вам сказал, что Бах играл ХТК, так же как его принято играть сейчас. А уж принимая во внимание полное отсутствие ф-но в его эпоху... Да и ноты в нынешнем виде сформировались сильно после него. А ходят еще слухи о том, что равномерно-темперированный строй не настолько равномерным тогда был и несколько отличался от нынешнего. Выходит что Бах слышал не совсем то, что слышим мы, даже в точности копируя (что само по себе невозможно) его манеру и технику.Так что же такого академичного у академистов? ТО, что они напридумывали для себя? Так что ли?


----------



## Павлов (26 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Откройте нам глаза! Что же такое "академические принципы", которые так непостижимы народникам?!


 Принципы постижимы народниками. Но пока они лабают классику прямо так, без постижения. 
Обращайтесь к академистам, они скажет вам точнее по каждому композитору.
От себя могу посоветовать для начала Артикуляцию Браудо. Ну, если конечно хотите играть классику как положено.

vev писал:


> Кстати, про классику. А кто Вам сказал, что Бах играл ХТК, так же как его принято играть сейчас. А уж принимая во внимание полное отсутствие ф-но в его эпоху... Да и ноты в нынешнем виде сформировались сильно после него. Так что же такого академичного у академистов? ТО, что они напридумывали для себя? Так что ли?


Что бы поднимать такое вопросы, надо для начала пройти и изучить весь академизм вдоль и поперек.
После этого многое станет яснее, и вопросы возможно отпадут или изменятся.


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Что бы поднимать такое вопросы, надо для начала пройти и изучить весь академизм вдоль и поперек.
> После этого многое станет яснее, и вопросы возможно отпадут или изменятся.


То есть Вы ходили-ходили-ходили вдоль и поперек академизма и являетесь гуру, ведь Вы задаете вопросы всякие даже из областей, к которым даже не подходили. Так поделитесь, если можете. Нам сирым очень интересно будет послушать.

Теперь про "душу"
Послушайте одну и ту же сонату Бетховена в исполнении, к примеру, Петрова, Гиллельса, Рихтера. Похоже? А в нотах одно и то же... Получается, что каждый исполнитель вносит в музыку частичку себя, и души в том числе. То есть, "академисты" тоже все разные?! А почему ж Вы народников всех под одну гребенку подводите? Что это у Вас некий "усредненный народник" получается, просто как сферический конь в вакууме? Вы давайте конкретные имена и что конкретно Вас не устраивает в их исполнении академической музыки.

Да и вопрос, вроде, касался не только академической музыки. Ваше мнение о том, что все народники - быдло недоученное и все у них через одно место, уже услышано. Оно прет из Вас в каждой Вашей ветке. Простите их, если Вам чем-нибудь насолили. 
Ну не дотягиваете классом исполнительства до большинства из них, ну с кем не бывает. И до Эйнштейна не все физики потягивают, но они ж не поливают более талантливых помоями?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (26 Апр 2014)

Вообще-то я не хотел сравнивать "народников" с "академистами". Кавычки поставил потому, что на мой взгляд, иногда очень трудно сказать к какой категории относится данный музыкант или даже произведение.

Благодарю Павлова за ссылку на такую же тему. А ещё более благодарю Евгений51 за его ответ в Павловской теме. Он подтвердил мои ощущения от прослушивания украинских и русских исполнителей. Я тоже замечаю разные штрихи и другую трактовку. Надеялся что профессиональные музыканты немного прольют свет на это. Но видимо, форумчане находят более актуальным спорить друг с другом.

Всё же сделаю ещё одну попытку вызвать интерес к этой теме. Поделюсь своими ощущениями от разных школ и надеюсь что кто-нибудь прокоментирует. Итак, в произвольном порядке:
1. Киевская школа отличается исключительной музыкальностью. Многие выпускники потрясающе играют миниатюры. Они просто непревзойдённые миниатюристы! Подчёркиваю, что это лишь моё ощущение (даже не мнение).
2. Московская школа это "законодатель мод". Потрясающее исполнение "больших полотен" (смури в хорошем смысле). Также отмечу, что музыканты прошедшие московские школы обладают особенной филигранностью исполнения любых произведений (включая народные).
3. Питерская школа как бы противостоит московской. Позволю себе сравнить это противостояние с взаимоотношением республиканцев и демократов в Америке. Если кому-то такое сравнение не нравится, то прошу прощения. Отличие питерцев от республиканцев в сдержанности. Их манере исполнения присуши сдержанность (или выдержанность) и "общая гармония" (что-то вроде целостности произведения).
4. Саратовская школа это вообще отдельная статья. Там слышно много самобытности/народности даже в самых академических произведениях. При этом, хочу подчеркнуть, произведения не утрачивает своей "академичности".

Мог бы написать и про другие школы, но если тема не актуальна, то пожалуй не стоит. Хотел ещё добавить, что порой "школа" это конкретный педагог (или несколько преподавателей). Хотя я специально не стал излагать в таком ракурсе.

Добавлю ещё один аргумент в пользу данной темы. На этом форуме иногда обсуждается разница в понимании/восприятии музыки (особенно сложной) теми кто имеет музыкальное образование и остальными. Если музыкально образованные люди поделятся с нами своими мнениями, то может быть мы будем улавливать чуточку больше.


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Апр 2014)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Хотел ещё добавить, что порой "школа" это конкретный педагог (или несколько преподавателей).


В общем-то да, но думаю, что все-таки территориальная привязка тоже имеет значение. Скажем так, возьмем явный пример, баянисты Тувы и Москвы абсолютно разное восприятие абсолютно одинаковых произведений с разницей в трактовке по традиционной национальной культуре. Были в Тувинских краях проездом из Монголии и попали на эдакий домашний концерт местного баяниста, закончившего кстати Новосибирскую консерваторию, занимательная трактовка того же "Домино" была сыграна Интересно как бы эту вещь сыграли армянские исполнители?


----------



## Павлов (26 Апр 2014)

Школой эти отличия трудно назвать.
Скорее, это случайно прижившиеся приемы исполнения в каждом конкретном районе.
"Школа" же предполагает целенаправленную разработку методов исполнения.


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Апр 2014)

А как это еще назвать, если эти люди еще и детей учат на местах? По мне, так вот разные школы и рождаются со своими подходами соответственно и методикой...


----------



## Павлов (26 Апр 2014)

Если так, то о существовании школ пока рано говорить. Пока ими только хвалятся(иногда) 
Пока можем наблюдать формирование школ на самом раннем этапе.


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2014)

Послушайте, любезный Павлов, а Вы попробуйте пообщаться с пианистами. Спросите их о различиях Московской, Киевской, Питерской школ и вообще, о том, что такое в их понимании "школа"
а то Ваш высокопарный снобизм уже немного выходит за рамки...


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

Нормально все, не нужно обвинять меня в снобизме. Я знаю, о чем говорю.
Что бы иметь представление , что такое "школа" вообще, советую глянуть вот это


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (30 Апр 2014)

Павлову спасибо за ссылку на реферат. Приведу одну цитату из этого реферата и хочу задать вопрос. 

Цитата:
"Подобно Антону, Николай Рубинштейн считал необходимым, наряду с развитием у учащихся мастерства, научить их вникать в самую суть произведения и передавать его убедительно и жизненно. Но, в отличие от старшего брата, он пытался обычно раскрыть ученику содержание произведения не столько методом сравнений и косвенных наведений, сколько анализом изучаемой музыки и собственным ее исполнением. Показывая ученикам произведение, он не боялся заглушить их индивидуальность, так как владел даром играть для каждого ученика различно, в зависимости от его одаренности. Этот способ исполнения был у Николая Рубинштейна лишь одним из многих приемов развития индивидуальности учеников, воспитания в них самостоятельности мышления, что являлось для него залогом правильного художественного обучения."

Вопрос: у кто-нибудь из аккордеонистов или баянистов был преподаватель, который также как и Николай Рубинштейн, показывая ученикам произведение, играл для каждого ученика различно, в зависимости от его одаренности?


----------



## Dmvlad (30 Апр 2014)

ух тыыыы!! первый человек сказал Павлову спасибо открыто! :biggrin: Павлова нет, в БАНе он, а дело его и имя живет! О как!


----------



## Павлов (4 Май 2014)

В общем, различие "баянных школ" - это скорее присказка, т.к. пока в баянном исполнительстве нет систематизированного дифференцирования по системе преподавания.
Все отличия носят случайных характер, в то время как "школа" - это система


----------

